# Need Help, Never Handled Or Even Seen This Before On My Other Fish



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I bought a small Hydro Korila power head and put it in to my red's tank. This morning before I left to school I went to feed them and noticed 4 out of the 6 reds all had swollen looking flesh coming out from the top corner of the eye socket. I never delt with popeye in my life before and was wondering if this is the early stages of popeye developement. I treated with MELAFIX and turned the temp up to 80, is this enough to help the infection stop? heres some pics. respond as soon as you can appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Is your water always that cloudy?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Is your water always that cloudy?


No, when I went to grab the camera and came back they started to freak when I got in front of the tank and they kicked the sand up making alot of dust.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you checked your water params? If your getting that much dust floating after substrate being kicked up you should perform a gravel vac. It's very likely this is irritating the fish, and your substrate wasn't properly cleaned.
If your going to dose meds, remove any carbon in your filter beforehand, and just keep an eye on the fish.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Have you checked your water params? If your getting that much dust floating after substrate being kicked up you should perform a gravel vac. It's very likely this is irritating the fish, and your substrate wasn't properly cleaned.
> If your going to dose meds, remove any carbon in your filter beforehand, and just keep an eye on the fish.


Alright so I just did a test on my water params and everything is normal except the fact that the PH was up by 0.3 from its ussual 7.2 PH. I am pretty sure I cleaned the sand very well but I do take that fact of the accumalation of bacteria under the sand could have caused the bloated eye flesh into consideration as of the moment because what happened within the last few hours. I Stired the sand up ( wasnt sure if that was a good decision at the time) but I was in panic because I never seen popeye my self and I heard it could be lethal. After I stired up the sand I did a 30% water change and added 10ml of Seachem Prime conditioner which suposely removes all amonia and nitrates. Within half an hour all the red bellies that were affected returned to normal with no signs of letfover swollen flesh. Thanks for the advice everyone, Also while reading on a forum on another site I found out that BENZ could be a secondry cause popeye. Do you think the power head could have been a contributing factor to my reds getting popeye.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I've never heard of powerheads causing popeye and have run a variety of powerheads with different fish and have never had one get popeye from it. Is there dead space in your water or are the fish forced to battle current all the time? Could be that being fatigued from the lack of dead space have made them more susceptible to illness. I've never heard of Benz affecting aquarium fish especially seeing that the pressure in the tank on the fish isn't that high.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I've never heard of powerheads causing popeye and have run a variety of powerheads with different fish and have never had one get popeye from it. Is there dead space in your water or are the fish forced to battle current all the time? Could be that being fatigued from the lack of dead space have made them more susceptible to illness. I've never heard of Benz affecting aquarium fish especially seeing that the pressure in the tank on the fish isn't that high.


Yeah I see what you mean, I only have dead space directly under my power head so i guess they could have been fighting over the space and could of given eachother eye truma. Thanks again appreciate it man


----------

